# Engine tapping, loss of power when warmed up



## ral214 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi i just bought my a 92 Maxima SE DOHC. When I start the car up it runs great, the engine sounds good and it is pretty fast with no misses. As soon as the car gets to running temperature its a whole other story. It has very loud tapping and misses and loses power most of the time. Some people told me that it could be the lifters because they get dirty, but then someone told me it can't be the lifters because it would do it all of the time not just when it is at running temperature. One other thing, it really only tapps loud when it is idleing and if you hit the gas it goes away. But when you are driving it it runs like crap. It has had a recent tuneup (not including the o2 sensor). Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## ral214 (Jan 14, 2004)

I also do not think that my gas mileage is very good. I was looking at a post that said something about the valve lash adjusters and they also said that the engine was almost done. I bought this car from my mom who bought it brand new and always had the oil changed at nissan every 3000 miles. The car only has 130,000 niles on it. I hope any of this extra info helps.
Thanks


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

The ticking May be your VTC(variable timing control) wich internal springs weakens over time causing the ticking u hear. I dont know to much about the noise my dont tick 212k I just got a lifter noise on the complete opposite site of the head. Power loss may be due to a number of things and car will run differently between cold and warmed up. the ecu has its own closed loop program when cold and open when warm or vica verca. here is a couple of common failures. 
Knock Sensor 
O2 sensor 
throttle positioning sensor
fuel injectors.
faced all of these and replaced all but injectors. that'll be next.


----------



## harrymay (Oct 31, 2003)

the vtcs aound like they are definetly bad, u can; rebuild them, buy a new one, or ground them, the latter will cause some power loss but the ticking and the warm problems should be cured mostly by all that.

also, check plugs, wires, MAF, o2 sensor, and change the fuel filter. , aslo check coil packs too


----------



## floydiandays (Mar 15, 2005)

My 92 sentra does what sounds like that exact same thing, but only when it is low on oil. Loud tapping sound at idle or at low revs, coming to a stop etc. Hasn't done it for a week now since keeping tabs on my oil level until I can fix the leak.


----------

